# What everyone said is true



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I ordered a Premiere thinking that the bugs were localized to a few people. As I set up my new premiere it spontaneously rebooted, subsequently it wouldn't communicate with the mother ship. It connected once to get data and after that, Nada. It became super slow and I watched it take literally minutes to do anything.
From everything I've seen so far this box and the software are a real piece of crap.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

What type of network connection are you using? It would be interesting to know if your issues are typical of people using the same kind of network connection.

I'm connected by Gb Ethernet through to my Comcast Broadband DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I didn't have any issues at all setting up my Premiere XL.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The TiVo only has a 100mbs ethernet connection.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

TrueTurbo said:


> What type of network connection are you using? It would be interesting to know if your issues are typical of people using the same kind of network connection.
> 
> I'm connected by Gb Ethernet through to my Comcast Broadband DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I didn't have any issues at all setting up my Premiere XL.


I started out using the Tivo wireless G adapter that I had connected to a Tivo HD. It connected initially and dowloaded the guide data after that it was connection failed messages one after another. I tried numerous things including connecting a wireless access point that I knew worked on my Bluray player. The damn thing just refused to connect. Eventually it started working on its own again using the Tivo Wireless G adapter.

The bottom line is that I am fairly competent when it comes to networking and I didn't do anything stupid. The Tivo Premiere seems to not be ready for prime time.

My Opinion.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

donnoh said:


> I started out using the Tivo wireless G adapter that I had connected to a Tivo HD. It connected initially and dowloaded the guide data after that it was connection failed messages one after another. I tried numerous things including connecting a wireless access point that I knew worked on my Bluray player. The damn thing just refused to connect. Eventually it started working on its own again using the Tivo Wireless G adapter.
> 
> The bottom line is that I am fairly competent when it comes to networking and I didn't do anything stupid. The Tivo Premiere seems to not be ready for prime time.
> 
> My Opinion.


If I were troubleshooting anything with networking, the very first thing I would do would be to eliminate wireless and go wired. There are a myriad of possible issues with wireless that can complicate the troubleshooting process. Not saying that IS your problem, or your ONLY possible problem, just pointing it out. Even with no network, a TiVo should not crash, get slow, or have other goofy problems (if it were designed correctly).


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

donnoh said:


> I started out using the Tivo wireless G adapter that I had connected to a Tivo HD. It connected initially and dowloaded the guide data after that it was connection failed messages one after another. I tried numerous things including connecting a wireless access point that I knew worked on my Bluray player. The damn thing just refused to connect. Eventually it started working on its own again using the Tivo Wireless G adapter.
> 
> The bottom line is that I am fairly competent when it comes to networking and I didn't do anything stupid. The Tivo Premiere seems to not be ready for prime time.
> 
> My Opinion.


Networking competence is not the issue. With a wired network in my house, the TiVo Premiere worked fine. From my perspective, the Premiere is perfectly ready for prime time.

Obviously, in your house, it appears less than ready! It would be interesting to know if you suffer the same issues if you temporarily connect the Premiere directly to your network (I mean straight to your router and not via a wireless ethernet bridge). It would help rule out if wireless networking issues are at the root of the problem.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I also wonder how much internet connection stability plays into peoples woes... I am on ethernet and 3 meg DSL, and in 6 years I have never had a single internet connection problem... and I my TPXL has been problem free... 

my friend down the street has cable, and at max he gets 10 meg, and sometimes he gets at low as 1.5 meg... he does not have Tivo, but it has made devices on his network act up before... I wonder if the S4 works better on a steady internet connection


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

When I read these threads I'm reminded of the poster that said right before the Premiere was released, "I've been using it for 6 months and it is rock solid." Clearly it can be stable for some users and not for everyone.


----------



## tanoanian (Nov 1, 2003)

I would have to agree. From my experience the premiere is half baked and the worst product they've ever released. TiVo should be embarrassed.

<insert the guy that says "my 10 thousand TiVo premieres work fine, there's something wrong with you guys" here>


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^lol!


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> From my perspective, the Premiere is perfectly ready for prime time.


Really?



TrueTurbo said:


> Well, you can add me to the list of SD Menu users on my Premiere XL now!
> 
> After weeks of perfect performance using my Premiere XL and HD menus, last night, my XL rebooted itself 4 times!


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

tanoanian said:


> I would have to agree. From my experience the premiere is half baked and the worst product they've ever released. TiVo should be embarrassed.
> 
> <insert the guy that says "my 10 thousand TiVo premieres work fine, there's something wrong with you guys" here>


Then don't get one!!!!

It's an awesome box. Does things that no other can, or will ever do


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

vansmack said:


> Really?


Yes, really! I had no issues with the software, right up to the point where the hardware failed. My reboots turned out to be hardware related. Hardware can fail. I was one of the unlucky ones.

Oops. Another epic fail from the whiner camp!


----------



## tanoanian (Nov 1, 2003)

Epic?

Inigo Montoya:	
You keep using that word. I do not think it means, what you think it means.

lol


----------



## Capmeister (Jan 20, 2005)

Rich8899 said:


> Then don't get one!!!!
> 
> It's an awesome box. Does things that no other can, or will ever do


Um... if no other box will ever do X, maybe X isn't desired or worthwhile to most people?

I don't see how my TiVo HDXL is that different, in any MAJOR functional way. I don't need HD menus (I don't have a TiVo to watch menus), I already have the TiVo search, and I can know how much free space is on my box by using a PC app. So... what exactly am I missing?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Rich8899 said:


> Then don't get one!!!!
> 
> It's an awesome box. Does things that no other can, or will ever do


If you mean frequent reboots, and lack of full HD menus, then you're right.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gamo62 said:


> If you mean frequent reboots, and lack of full HD menus, then you're right.


None of my Premieres have frequent reboots. The only time it reboots is for a service update. As far as the HD menus, more will be added down the road. The Premieres have been much better than the S3/TiVoHD units they replaced.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

tanoanian said:


> I would have to agree. From my experience the premiere is half baked and the worst product they've ever released. TiVo should be embarrassed.
> 
> <insert the guy that says "my 10 thousand TiVo premieres work fine, there's something wrong with you guys" here>


There he is!


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

No problems at all with both of my boxes. I love the Premiere. Best box TiVo has every made by far.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll take the middle road and say that since the 1c update, I have had no more lockups or reboots. Having said that, the premiere is a Lamborghini with clutch problems. Sure it's one of the best cars in the world, but why buy one that stutters off the line at a green light? In this case, that green light is actually a circle on the premiere that pops up randomly for up to a minute for no known reason. I like my flashy, feature filled Premiere, but damn it's driving me crazy at times.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> There he is!


Yes, excellent first post for someone that hasno clue.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

As you can see I pick things up fast.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> There he is!


LOL!


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

The box should function without internet at all. Simply because its good programing. Granted the box needs to do guide updates, but no dvr should depend on the internet being available all the time.


----------



## Terri (Dec 1, 2004)

I was told if you choose to use internet connection it is REQUIRED you use the TiVo internet adapter... can not use any other. I am having no problems with connectivity, I am using Comcast cable internet. The menus are a bit slow for my liking but will live with it as I love this box!! As far as I know it has rebooted spontaneously only once and the setup was flawless once I decided to take over when Comcast sent some really inept installers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> As you can see I pick things up fast.


Then I must be blind.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

tanoanian said:


> I would have to agree. From my experience the premiere is half baked ...\QUOTE] I totally agree and I would think most users would agree with you. Additionally, I think the Tivo Premiere has a lot of potential. I am excited with the anticipation for a (not in the too distant future) 'fully baked' Premiere. I hope that is soon since they will loose out to the competition if they don't correct this quickly.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Then I must be blind.


Well you do show up in a pretty good number of problem threads stating how you aren't having any problems with all your Tivo's. You do realize that doing so doesn't add all that much to the conversation and marginalizes those that are having problems? Don't you?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Well you do show up in a pretty good number of problem threads stating how you aren't having any problems with all your Tivo's. You do realize that doing so doesn't add all that much to the conversation and marginalizes those that are having problems? Don't you?


That may be valid if the thread title wasn't "What everyone said...".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Well you do show up in a pretty good number of problem threads stating how you aren't having any problems with all your Tivo's. You do realize that doing so doesn't add all that much to the conversation and marginalizes those that are having problems? Don't you?


So is the converse true? Are they marginalizing the people that do not have problems?
And the same people keep complaining about problems. So if someone looks at the forum they think that everyone has bad experiences with the Premiere based on a minority of people saying over and over again they are having problems. If the same people can rant over and over again about having problems, then I can do the same about me not having problems. That way at least people will realize that not everyone has issues. Most people do not have these rebooting problems.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> So is the converse true? Are they marginalizing the people that do not have problems?
> And the same people keep complaining about problems. So if someone looks at the forum they think that everyone has bad experiences with the Premiere based on a minority of people saying over and over again they are having problems. If the same people can rant over and over again about having problems, then I can do the same about me not having problems. That way at least people will realize that not everyone has issues. Most people do not have these rebooting problems.


I have two days worth of experience with a Premiere. At first it really sucked, it rebooted spontaineously, it wouldn't communicate wirelessly, MRV didn't work even though "they" saw each other.
It certainly wasn't seamless like my HD's were.
The Premiere has gotten more stable and I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So is the converse true? Are they marginalizing the people that do not have problems?
> And the same people keep complaining about problems. So if someone looks at the forum they think that everyone has bad experiences with the Premiere based on a minority of people saying over and over again they are having problems. If the same people can rant over and over again about having problems, then I can do the same about me not having problems. That way at least people will realize that not everyone has issues. Most people do not have these rebooting problems.


You're probably not being as effective as you'd like when you end up becoming the butt of jokes.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Just for the record, I`d just like to say that none of aaronwt's 7 TiVo Premiere's are having these problems.

But seriously, the Premiere for me has been rock solid since the first "C" update and even before that only one reboot. I purposely leave the TiVo clock enabled, so I know if the unit has rebooted or not. Is has not.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

at the risk of repeating myself, I am glad people like aaronwt and trueturbo chime in against the negative nancy's... the TPXL is my first TiVo and if I had just read all the complaints I may not have bought it... I have had little to no issues with my TPXL and I certainly do not regret it one bit.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Azlen said:


> You're probably not being as effective as you'd like when you end up becoming the butt of jokes.


I think it tends to say more about the character of those _making_ the jokes...


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to say that after the initial problems the Premiere has worked rock solid, if 2 days is an indicator. It upgraded to 14.4 last night and I honestly can see no difference.

My next challenge is to install DVR Dudes 2TB upgrade drive (which I received by mail today and was extremely well packaged), once that works I'll call Charter for a cable card install.


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> Yes, really! I had no issues with the software, right up to the point where the hardware failed. My reboots turned out to be hardware related. Hardware can fail. I was one of the unlucky ones.


What does it matter if it's hardware or software? I've had two replaced from hardware failure and returned a third because of the software problems. TiVo puts it's name on it, both hardware and software, and it used to be synonimous with quality. Not feeling that with this new model.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I just installed the DVR Dude 2TB hard drive and so far so good. It went through the normal motions and right off the bat installed the 14.4 upgrade with no problems.
The wireless configuration was somewhat problematic as it was when I first powered the unit up, but deleting the wireless access key and re-entering it took care of that problem. The next obstacle is getting Charter out to install an M card. From my last experience with them it will be a two minute waste of his and my time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I was messing around with two of my Premieres at my girlfirends with the Wireless G TiVo adapters yesterday. She has 1mbs DSL and the two boxes are still on 14.1c.

Setting up the wireless G adpaters was identical to setup on the Series 3 boxes. You pick the wireless network and enter the key. And you're up and running over wifi right away. I didn't have any issues except for the slow 20mbs wireless G speeds.

I've also seen no issues using her 1mbs internet connection with them. The show info loads a little slower than at home with my 35/35 connection but otherwise the experience seemed the same as at home.


----------



## Oracle (May 30, 2010)

Let me start by saying I am a HUGE Tivo fan. I want them to succeed with the Premiere.

However, to send out this Beta Box of a Premiere that I received is disheartening at best.

I am on 14.1c and this box, outside of Guide only use, hangs everytime in Tivo Central.

I changed to SD menu's and things were stable.
I changed back to HD menu's and have been stuck since.

My home Internet is FiOS 25/15 and every other device on the network is troublefree. I do have a firewall in place, but don't see anything being denied with the Tivo box as the destination.

Everytime I go to Tivo Central I can't get out and menu items don't launch.
I am just trying to change back to SD Menu's and can't.

Reboot doesn't help.

It's at the point where if someone in the family goes into Tivo Central there is a collective *sigh from everyone in the room.

For we know we have 15 minutes to wait for it to timeout of Tivo Central and get back to Live TV. 

This box is not even close to being ready for "Prime Time".
I love Tivo, but they porked this one up bad, real bad.
Let's hope this is 'Epic' Fail is corrected quickly.

I'm holding out and hoping for a fix!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Fortunately the majority of Premiere owners do not have issues like that.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Other than my initial reboot and wireless problems my Premiere has been ok. I don't like that a left arrow button continues playing a recorded show in the preview window but it is what it is. I'd rather Tivo play whats on a live tuner not a recorded show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can always pause it, or disable the window.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

donnoh said:


> Other than my initial reboot and wireless problems my Premiere has been ok. I don't like that a left arrow button continues playing a recorded show in the preview window but it is what it is. I'd rather Tivo play whats on a live tuner not a recorded show.


I don't think it makes sense either. Just unnecessary "eye candy" I suppose (anything they can do to slow down the menus, it seems). At least you can disable it. I am a big fan of user control/options.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

So how do I disable the preview window? Of all the "features" of the premiere I dislike that one the most!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

donnoh said:


> So how do I disable the preview window? Of all the "features" of the premiere I dislike that one the most!


Go to

Messages & Settings>Settings>Displays>Video Window> then chosse "off"

This is actually one feature I did not want when I was using the S3 models. But after using the Premiere and the video window, I like it much better with the video window feature.


----------

